

Mixing Objective-C and Ruby - 10char
http://clayallsopp.com/posts/mixing-objective-c-and-ruby/

======
fein
I was with you until: "So if something is painful to write in Objective-C,
just write it in Ruby and easily add it to your project. Super neat stuff."

Nope, sorry. If you're going to write a native app, then write a native app. I
abhor ob-c, but I'd MUCH rather not have a patchwork of languages to maintain
on an iOS specific codebase.

~~~
jballanc
Writing in RubyMotion is writing a native app. It uses the same object model,
the same runtime, and the same libraries as Obj-C.

------
msprague
The only problem with this is that since it's a static library you need to
make sure it's bug free before using it in your project. I would imagine it
would be difficult to debug in your project...

------
Mamady
There are petty crimes and there are serious crimes. Objective-C in Ruby is
definitely the latter.

